# Natrium-Ionen Akku



## schnurboy (6. März 2017)

Er erfand 1980 den Lithium-Ionen Akku, welcher heute in den meisten Geräten Anwendung findet.
Doch jetzt revolutioniert John Goodenough die Batterie erneut. Mit Natrium Ionen.

Diese bieten den Vorteil auf selben Raum bis zu 3-mal mehr Ladung.
Desweiter kann man aufgrund des Feststoffen viel schneller Laden als bei Lithium-Ionen.
Dazu kann man den Preis niedriger ansetzen, da bei der Produktion auf herkömmliches Salz gesetzt werden kann.

Diese 3 Vorteile im Zusammenspiel könnte vorallem Elektroautos einen großen Sprung nach vorne machen lassen.
Höhere Reichweiter, kürzere Ladezeiten und günstigere Anschaffung.

Man darf gespannt sein, was da noch kommt und vorallem wann.
Der erste Lithium-Ionen Akkus fand erst 11 Jahre später seinen Weg in den Handel für Endbenutzer.

Mich würden etwaige Nachteile interessieren !

Liebe Grüße


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. März 2017)

Wahrscheinlich ist der Akku aktuell noch nicht "good enough" 
Sorry, die Steilvorlage konnte nicht ungenutzt bleiben.
Ich denke, das hängt merklich an der Fertigung zusammen. Aktuelle Akkufabriken sind für aktuelle Akkutechnologien ausgelegt. Um andere Technologien nutzen zu können, müsste man erst extrem Geld in die Hand nehmen - und das macht keine Firma gerne.
Sobald einer damit anfängt, wird die Konkurrenz mitziehen müssen. Solange werden aber wahrscheinlich alle Firmen dieses Geld sparen und an der Fertigung der neuen Technologie forschen und währenddessen die bewähnte Akkutechnologie weiter verbauen.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## BigYundol (19. März 2017)

Natrium-Ionen-Akkus sind etwas träger, da die Ionen schwerer sind.
Chemisch sind sie jedoch ansonsten vergleichbar zu Lithium-Ionen.

Die Kosten werden aber primär durch das einfacher zu gewinnende Natrium gedrückt, das es haufenweise in Kochsalz gebunden gibt.
Man schätzt etwa 50x geringere Rohstoffkosten.
Die massiv einfachere Gewinnung von Natrium verglichen zu Lithium bedeutet auch einen grossen Vorteil bei der geringeren Umweltbelastung.

Aktuell erreichen sie aber noch nicht die Kapazität von Lithium-Ionen, und werden das voraussichtlich auch nie ganz.
Anwendungsgebiete wo zum Durchbruch von Natrium-Ionen-Akkus verhelfen dürften, sollten vor allem bei stationären Speichersytemen sein, die dazu da sind bsw. die Schwankungen von Solar, und Windkraftwerken abzufedern, sowie die Netzstabilität allgemein zu erhöhen, wenn mal wieder eines der grossen fossilen Kraftwerke Probleme bereitet.


http://www.energie-rs2e.com/sites/www.energie-rs2e.com/files/courrier_picard-_na-ion.pdf
https://news.cnrs.fr/articles/a-battery-revolution-in-motion

Aktuell baut Tesla die stationären Batterieblocks noch mit Lithium-Ionen und sind entsprechend teuer, mit Natrium-Ionen dürfte das aber eine regelrechte Revolution einläuten:
Tesla stellt gesamte Insel auf Solarenergie um - futurezone.at
Powerpack: Tesla nimmt Netzspeicher in Kalifornien in Betrieb - Golem.de


----------

